# People Please!!!



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

well any funny jokes I know belong in the mutantville bar lol. I have noticed that the youth forum has been dead a while. hmmm we need to hire a clown lol.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

i agree there hasnt been a good interesting thread that have got people talkin in a while..


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

Robinhooder3 said:


> we need to hire a clown lol.


no no. i think that would make it worse


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

XCalibre said:


> no no. i think that would make it worse


hmm I see someone is afraid of clowns lol.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Robinhooder3 said:


> hmm I see someone is afraid of clowns lol.


sometimes its right to be scared of clowns.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Arguments always make for good threads. Is there any controversial stuff in the land of Archery. Most of you guys are Compound archers so I wouldn't know what grinds your gears.

One thing I can say that annoys me are fan boys of companies. I understand what you have is good and you like it but that doesn't mean it's perfect for everyone else or that everything else sucks. I wish people kept a more open mind.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Robinhooder3 said:


> hmm I see someone is afraid of clowns lol.


I'm not afraid of clowns, per-se, but I never understood them. They don't make me smile and laugh, which defeats the purpose. I don't like them... :mg:


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> I'm not afraid of clowns, per-se, but I never understood them. They don't make me smile and laugh, which defeats the purpose. I don't like them... :mg:


yea I am acctualy with you on this one. It is fun to give them a tough time though lol.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

Robinhooder3 said:


> hmm I see someone is afraid of clowns lol.





Sighting In said:


> I'm not afraid of clowns, per-se, but I never understood them. They don't make me smile and laugh, which defeats the purpose. I don't like them... :mg:


not really. I'll have to agree with Sighting In on this one.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

The circus has never made sense to me. None of it. I mean, the tight rope is pretty cool, but having a trained lion fight a guy with a chair, juggling, people with weird face paint... It just doesn't appeal to me. I would much rather go shoot a tournament. :darkbeer:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

midwesthunter95 said:


> I have noticed that the Youth Archery forum has gotten really boring in the past few weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We need some interesting stuff here. I mean tell us your thoughts *just ask our team of experts....Robinhooder3-countryboy173-N7709K-Sighting In-DrawAim"Click"-Kegan-Ignition Kid-Midwesthunter95-HuntLions94-Rory/MO*!! We need something that will knock us off our feet!! If you have a funny joke then post a thread and tell the young archers you joke!!
> 
> Andrew(midwesthunter95):embara:



I totally feel the love


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> I totally feel the love


same here, brother


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

That's right. He left you guys off for a reason. You aren't cool enough to be on a list on a thread. :tongue:

Just kidding. He was probably just naming some people off the top of his head and you guys didn't come to mind. Don't worry about it.

:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Sighting In said:


> That's right. He left you guys off for a reason. You aren't cool enough to be on a list on a thread. :tongue:
> 
> Just kidding. He was probably just naming some people off the top of his head and you guys didn't come to mind. Don't worry about it.
> 
> :darkbeer:


No i understand... XCaliber and I are too good to be on the list... Whatevs... be that way!


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

therazor302 said:


> Arguments always make for good threads. Is there any controversial stuff in the land of Archery. Most of you guys are Compound archers so I wouldn't know what grinds your gears.
> 
> One thing I can say that annoys me are fan boys of companies. I understand what you have is good and you like it but that doesn't mean it's perfect for everyone else or that everything else sucks. I wish people kept a more open mind.


well said.


----------



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah guys sorry..... i was just naming some people off the top of my head. If i do this again i will be sure to say both of your names!:darkbeer:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah, we need some interesting stuff on here like we used to, I guess it's because it's summer and there's really no hunting except for varmit and hogs.

We need some ideas people, some people that need advice or just something that's worth while!......Clint (Ignition kid)


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

we could hold some kind of shooting compition.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> No i understand... XCaliber and I are too good to be on the list... Whatevs... be that way!


No, you guys just have lives and don't spend hours upon end hanging aorund here like some of us.

I know I'd kill for a break to go hunt hogs, but we don't have any around here.

Here's a challenge: I want everyone to make some piece of archery gear. KNottygirl and several others already have, and have picutres. It's a lot of fun and I know I like seeing the pictures. If you need ideas or help, surely someone can help. I know there are some on here who fletch up their own carbin and aluminum arrows- why not try that? Heck, for those who still shoot fingers you can just cut a tab!

Here are some heads I've made up recently. Still in the testing-the-process stages, so yes- they are ROUGH.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I fletch my own arrows and put arrow wraps on them, i put the inserts in them, and i cut them to exact length.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Robinhooder3 said:


> we could hold some kind of shooting compition.


I like that idea. You guys want to try something like that? Maybe like once a week we shoot a vegas round or a 5-spot round and post the scores? 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> I like that idea. You guys want to try something like that? Maybe like once a week we shoot a vegas round or a 5-spot round and post the scores?
> 
> What do you guys think?


I'm liking this idea!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

kegan said:


> No, you guys just have lives and don't spend hours upon end hanging aorund here like some of us.
> 
> I know I'd kill for a break to go hunt hogs, but we don't have any around here.
> 
> ...



good idea, Kegan! Hope some people try this idea out and post pics...


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Mathewsju said:


> I'm liking this idea!!!:darkbeer:


I'm thinking not a 3D thing, though. I really don't have access to 3D targets, and the different ranges can cause inconsistency in scores. So, something like a 5-spot or vegas round would be good.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> I like that idea. You guys want to try something like that? Maybe like once a week we shoot a vegas round or a 5-spot round and post the scores?
> 
> What do you guys think?


alright that sounds good. ************** isn't around anymore so this should go very smoothly unlike the last small online tourny we had lol. How about to the winner goes bragging rights in their sig for the week. By the time the first person gets off of summer break we tally up the scores for a final grand prize sig to be designed by either the winner or any member he/she chooses
I'll start 
today I got a 290 10x 

hmm it sensors usernames interesting. well lets just say it begins in hoyt and the word archery is connected to it followed by the numbers 999 and he would pull stories out of ... yea most of the older people will know who I'm talking about newer people pm me if you have any questions.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> I'm thinking not a 3D thing, though. I really don't have access to 3D targets, and the different ranges can cause inconsistency in scores. So, something like a 5-spot or vegas round would be good.
> 
> Any other thoughts?



maybe we could do both. we could have one "league" of 3D scores and another of vegas or 5 spot. if you can shoot both, then post your scores in both "leagues".


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Robinhooder3 said:


> alright that sounds good. ************** isn't around anymore so this should go very smoothly unlike the last small online tourny we had lol. How about to the winner goes bragging rights in their sig for the week. By the time the first person gets off of summer break we tally up the scores for a final grand prize sig to be designed by either the winner or any member he/she chooses
> I'll start
> today I got a 290 10x
> 
> hmm it sensors usernames interesting. well lets just say it begins in hoyt and the word archery is connected to it followed by the numbers 999 and he would pull stories out of ... yea most of the older people will know who I'm talking about newer people pm me if you have any questions.


1 are we doing a vegas or 5 spot leaugue?
2 shouldn't we get an official thread going for this?


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Mathewsju said:


> 1 are we doing a vegas or 5 spot leaugue?
> 2 shouldn't we get an official thread going for this?


I vote for 3 spot and we can just use this thread no need for an official one.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

No, I'm about to start a 5-spot and vegas thread. If you guys want to have a 3D one, that's up to you.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

would anybody wanna do a summer 3D league? if you do, i'll start a thread


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

If you want to, go ahead. I just started a Vegas and 5-Spot league. Feel free!


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> would anybody wanna do a summer 3D league? if you do, i'll start a thread


I'm up for it


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

i would do that summer 3D league if you start is country boy. I think that thats a good idea. Also I think that it would be good to have a hunting thread that is all hunting talk, I already started a trail camera thread. what do you guys think? SHould I start a hunting thread.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

why bother shooting inside? it's summer! i think an outdoor league of sorts fits better with the season, though that's just my FITA mentality speaking.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

XCalibre said:


> why bother shooting inside? it's summer! i think an outdoor league of sorts fits better with the season, though that's just my FITA mentality speaking.


Well, no body is stopping you from shooting the Vegas and 5-Spot outside. Also, with me in AZ, I would much rather shoot indoors and avoid 105 degrees. 

Also, it is much easier for all of us to shoot at 20 yds like a vegas round then it is for us to get at FITA distances. That is, I think so.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

> Also, it is much easier for all of us to shoot at 20 yds like a vegas round


fair enough.



> then it is for us to get at FITA distances. That is, I think so.


i realize that a lot of the youth archers on the forum can't easily reach the longer distances for FITA. i guess i should have mentioned in my earlier post that all i had in mind was a 30 meter round (36 arrows for 360 points) type league. 

i was just putting it out there. it probably stems from the fact that i love shooting outside so much, and i'm forced inside almost 6 months of the year :smow:. i'd rather be outside any chance i get than be inside :wink:


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

XCalibre said:


> fair enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand. I really like shooting outside (when I am not roasting) and shooting longer distances. I can also easily set up distance shots. However, lots of other people here can't, and I wanted to make it so that everybody could participate. Like i said earlier (I think) nobody is stopping you from scoring outside. :darkbeer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> I totally feel the love


me 2 lol


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Robinhooder3 said:


> alright that sounds good. ************** isn't around anymore so this should go very smoothly unlike the last small online tourny we had lol. How about to the winner goes bragging rights in their sig for the week. By the time the first person gets off of summer break we tally up the scores for a final grand prize sig to be designed by either the winner or any member he/she chooses
> I'll start
> today I got a 290 10x
> 
> hmm it sensors usernames interesting. well lets just say it begins in hoyt and the word archery is connected to it followed by the numbers 999 and he would pull stories out of ... yea most of the older people will know who I'm talking about newer people pm me if you have any questions.


o man i remember that experience what some people wont do to get attention on the internet


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> i would do that summer 3D league if you start is country boy. I think that thats a good idea. Also I think that it would be good to have a hunting thread that is all hunting talk, I already started a trail camera thread. what do you guys think? SHould I start a hunting thread.


YES, you need to because I am always hunting, well, most of the time.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

XCalibre said:


> why bother shooting inside? it's summer! i think an outdoor league of sorts fits better with the season, though that's just my FITA mentality speaking.


I can't really shoot outside unless I am in my garage and i have my target set up outside because down here in Florida it is always blazing hot in th summer!


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

midwesthunter95 said:


> Yeah guys sorry..... i was just naming some people off the top of my head. If i do this again i will be sure to say both of your names!:darkbeer:


me too.:shade:


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> I can't really shoot outside unless I am in my garage and i have my target set up outside because down here in Florida it is always blazing hot in th summer!


at least its good weather for shooting bow down there where you live. Up here in kentucky our past winter got a terrible ice storm (put people out of their houses.) so i was out in 19 degree weather shooting my bow and let me tell you thats not very fun at all.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

here is a funny video. the video is the first one WEST VIRGINIA NINJA.


http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=&search_query=westvirginia+ninja&aq=f


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

anyone watch the video?


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

gunner77 said:


> at least its good weather for shooting bow down there where you live. Up here in kentucky our past winter got a terrible ice storm (put people out of their houses.) so i was out in 19 degree weather shooting my bow and let me tell you thats not very fun at all.


19 degrees????? i was hunting in -20 with -40 windchill for about 2 weeks last season now that was cold 19 degrees in ND in the winter is t shirt and short weather lol


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

gunner77 said:


> at least its good weather for shooting bow down there where you live. Up here in kentucky our past winter got a terrible ice storm (put people out of their houses.) so i was out in 19 degree weather shooting my bow and let me tell you thats not very fun at all.


Wow, that's pretty cold, but I still don't like the heat!


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

i would probably get kind of sick of it too.


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

therazor302 said:


> (bold)Arguments always make for good threads.(bold) (small) Is there any controversial stuff in the land of Archery. Most of you guys are Compound archers so I wouldn't know what grinds your gears.
> 
> One thing I can say that annoys me are fan boys of companies. I understand what you have is good and you like it but that doesn't mean it's perfect for everyone else or that everything else sucks. I wish people kept a more open mind.


haha heres one.. obama has no right being president...lmao


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

rage1 said:


> haha heres one.. obama has no right being president...lmao


That's not funny. Politics really messed this place up for months a while ago. I don't want to see it happen again. Like religion, please just keep your opinions to yourself.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

kegan said:


> That's not funny. Politics really messed this place up for months a while ago. I don't want to see it happen again. Like religion, please just keep your opinions to yourself.


Wow, Kegan, you shut that conversation up pretty fast. It did need to be said. This isn't the place.


----------



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

gunner77 said:


> here is a funny video. the video is the first one WEST VIRGINIA NINJA.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=&search_query=westvirginia+ninja&aq=f


I think the guy is completely serious!!!


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

thats what i thought too!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Sighting In said:


> Wow, Kegan, you shut that conversation up pretty fast. It did need to be said. This isn't the place.


For months before the election Dante's _Inferno_ didn't come close the this place. I didn't want to see that happen again.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> The circus has never made sense to me. None of it. I mean, the tight rope is pretty cool, but having a trained lion fight a guy with a chair, juggling, people with weird face paint... It just doesn't appeal to me. I would much rather go shoot a tournament. :darkbeer:


I guess It's just a scam to make you spend money!


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

ya know, it must be nice to have a summer, lol.
both sound like a great idea, but i dont have time to compete with yall [you wouldnt want a girl beating ya anyway  ]


----------

